# JB had his first out door adventure.



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I let Joy and JB (joy's boy) outside today since it is a crazy winter. It is sunny and in the 40's when it should be cold with some snow on the ground and miserable. So he got to meet his older sister hope and feel some grass on his hooves.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love.. babies first day out...so precious....  :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww  He looks so little out in that great big yard!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...now that is adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone I think he really enjoyed it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Roger you can't fool us, I bet you enjoyed it just as much or more than he did!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

yep I did!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He is sooo adorable! Joy looks great too.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

He is so cute. Are you keeping him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone I think he really enjoyed it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Paige- I think we are keeping him as a market wether for my nieces 4-H project.

Maggie- Personally I think Joy is the worst doe we have. Her front end is narrow and her back end is way to high, She also looks a little dairy and never really fills in like a boer doe but her kids have always been better then her and Hope was champion 0-3 month doe last year. We will see how she does next year and look at our herd size and decide if anyone needs to go but for now she will stay.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

How precious!!! :clap:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I meant she looks good, as in not too thin or sunken in after having baby :greengrin:


----------

